# تطبيقات و أمثلة في مقرر نظرية الألات(نظرية الماكينات)



## General michanics (4 أبريل 2010)

بناء على طلب بعض الأخوة لشروح في مادة نظرية الآلات فقط قمت بإرفاق بعض الأمثلة و التطبيقات المحلولة في هذا المقرر و قد تم فيه شرح مفصل عن كيفية تحليل السرع و التسارعات بالطريقة التخطيطية أرجو أن تعم الفائدة الجميع و الله ولي التوفيق في حال أراد البعض المزيد من الأمثلة سوف أرفق ملفات أخرى بالقريب العاجل بإذن الله و أتأسف على التأخير في الرد لأحد الزملاء لظروف الامتحانات و المذاكرات


----------



## General michanics (4 أبريل 2010)

تتمة


----------



## osamahadi (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المواضيع المميزة


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للمرور و أرجو لمن يريد أي إضافات سأقوم بذلك بإذن الله


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

شكراً أخي ولكن أين منها تسارع كوريوليس؟؟؟؟


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

تسارع كوريوليس في الصورة رقم 9 pََpَ1 بحيث يحقق اغلاق و هو موضح في الشرح النظري


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (5 أبريل 2010)

w2=50cw
200ccw =أوميغا2

عن طريق الرسم والتحليل
السرعة والتسارع مع رسم الديجرام


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

المسألة سهلة كتييير حلها لحالك و إذا ما قدرت رح حلها


----------



## القرش الحمر (11 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## Hythamaga (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zehpdmganr (10 مارس 2012)

Thursday's violence erupted on the eve of rival rallies by supporters of Wade and opposition protestors angered by his bid to seek a third term.,jordan shoesWade,air jordan shoes, first elected president in 2000,louboutin pas cher, accepted the nomination at a special meeting of delegates of his ruling Senegalese Democratic Party (PDS) in Dakar.Local media reported the deadly shot may have been fired by the main opposition Socialist Party's youth wing leader in response to an attack by thugs hired by the ruling party. SENEGAL Clashes between supporters of rival factions turn deadly SENEGAL Defiant protesters demand president's departure JUSTICE Hissene Habre's elusive trial: an African 'legal soap opera' Date created : 23/12/2011 Print Comment Send this pageAFP - Senegal's 85-year-old president Abdoulaye Wade was nominated by his party on Friday as its candidate for February's presidential elections, the day after political clashes killed one person.相关的主题文章： what's at stake in Iran's election Print Comment Send this page I closed the account.&quot


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الحسين (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أمين بكري (3 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت يا أخي هل تعرف برنامج على الكمبيوتر لاجراء التحليل الحركي وحل مسائل نظرية الالات ؟


----------



## abdallah hussin (22 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

